# LGB 41390 Red Cross Car eBay insanity



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All-

Not sure if anyone else caught this, but a fellow MLS member and I were talking yesterday about the two recent WWI era red cross LGB cars to close on eBay. One went for $176, the other $180. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-Red-Cross-T...27acc7eadb

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-Red-Cross-T...2c51a8febf

Then, the last one on there today went for $230! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-Train-Red-C...27ad1afc7a

Also, even with eBay's hidden IDs, it appears the same bidder won all three? Strange, as these often worked as single cars in trains, so I suspect a red cross/WWI paraphernalia collector or some other motivation.

Oh well, glad the other MLS member and I got ours from Europe, NIB, for less than these prices.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

So why do you mention it? Ebay does not care who buys the stuff. They get their money from the seller. 

You can always go to straight auctions. Dec. 5th 2009 they swing the hammer at LGBs in Nuernberg again. http://lankes-auktionen.com/ 
The catalogue lists 2.083 auction numbers to keep customers happy. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 24 Nov 2009 10:17 AM 

Hi, 

So why do you mention it? Ebay does not care who buys the stuff. They get their money from the seller. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen 




Exactly, pure observation Fritz. Of course, sometimes it pays off. I have sold S/H stuff on eBay sometimes for more than new. 

_So it goes._ 

-Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah! Capitalism....is this a great country or what!


----------

